# Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

Hallo an alle Schleppangler.
Ich dachte vor ein paar Wochen noch...kauf dir ein Boot, klatsche zwei Dowrigger und ein paar Rutenhalter drauf und dann passt das schon.
Weit gefehlt. Auto kaufen ist einfacher.
Deswegen eine bitte an Euch.
Brauche noch irgendwie eine zündelnde Idee.
Sozusagen ein Aha-Erlebnis. Vielleicht könnt ihr hier ein paar Fotos eurer Boote einstellen.
Z.B. Downrigger....Befestigt wollte ich die an der Reling, verbunden mit einer VA-Platte incl. Winkel nach unten aufs GFK.#c
Rutenhalter....Möchte ich so in der Art wie Tide Lok, auch für die Reling.
Problem ist nur, das meine Hafenplane dermaßen stramm ist, das nichts überstehen darf, da ich sonst diese verdammte Plane nicht mehr zukriege. Das gilt auch für eine Trollingsbar.#d
Stelle noch ein Foto von Boot rein, damit ihr eine Vorstellung habt, um was es geht.
Freue mich auf Antworten und Fotos.
Gruß Stefan#h


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

sagte ja schon mal tolles Boot !!! #6
gute Frage ... aber ich denke wenn du da diverse Anbauteile anschraubst geht es halt nicht mehr mit der Hafenplane ...
( meine liegt auch hier im Keller  )
oder halt ne Möglichkeit finden die Trollingbar/Halterungen  jedesmal abzubauen - da gabs doch hier den einen Trööt mit ner klasse abnehmbaren Trollingbar |kopfkrat - dafür dann aber immer noch mehr Gerödel vor jeder Ausfahrt ...


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

meinte* jenen *hier .... #6


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hallo Jörg....wie immer der erste. Wie machst du das immer? :q
Sieht klasse aus, bin auch schon kurz davor die Plane auf dem Dachboden zu verdammen.
Wäre Schade drum, weil das Boot auf den Trailer ca. drei Meter hoch ist und komme in kein Carport mehr rein.
Ist mit aber erst nach den Bootskauf bewusst geworden.#q
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Tüdel (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hi Zandermartini

Komplexes Thema ...
Du mußt wohl einen Mittelweg zwischen 'Hafenpersenning passt nicht mehr richtig' und 'Equipment passt nicht richtig' wählen.
Bei uns haut das mit der Persenning auch nicht mehr 100% hin, aber die erreichten 90% tun auch.
Am besten läßt sich das am Objekt diskutieren, wann kann man Dich und Dein Boot denn mal treffen?
Fotos von userem würden Dir nicht helfen, da komplett andere Bauweise.

Gruß Tüdel


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Mal ganz billig mit Paint meine Idee umgesetzt.
Bitte nicht lachen 






Das Teakbrett würde ich hinten anpassen und mit der Oberkante bündig abschließen lassen. Die Tiefe so wählen, dass die Drehteller gut drauf passen und die Bar nach unten mit VA Beinen abstützen oder hinter den VA Beinen eine Wand einziehen.

Als Rutenhalter würd ich die nehmen, die eingelassen sind.


Wie gesagt nicht schön aber selten :q


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Zandermartini schrieb:


> Hallo Jörg....wie immer der erste. Wie machst du das immer? :q
> Sieht klasse aus, bin auch schon kurz davor die Plane auf dem Dachboden zu verdammen.
> Wäre Schade drum, weil das Boot auf den Trailer ca. drei Meter hoch ist und komme in kein Carport mehr rein.
> Ist mit aber erst nach den Bootskauf bewusst geworden.#q
> Gruß Stefan


prima boot alles von langelandklaus abkupfern.den karport aufstocken.


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mal ganz billig mit Paint meine Idee umgesetzt.
> Bitte nicht lachen  Alleine der Dosenhalter....lololololo
> 
> 
> ...


Der absolute Hammer, glaube morgen fahre ich doch nicht zur Baustelle sondern besorge schon Material für die Trollbar.


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Tüdel schrieb:


> Hi Zandermartini
> 
> Komplexes Thema ...
> Du mußt wohl einen Mittelweg zwischen 'Hafenpersenning passt nicht mehr richtig' und 'Equipment passt nicht richtig' wählen.
> ...



Hallo Tüdel, bin momentan zu Testfahrten oft auf der Elbe bei Jork/Buxtehude.
Zur Ostsee (Großenbrode) wollte ich erst mit montierten DR fahren und die bringt mir  								Stefan Masuhr erst nächsten Freitag mit, oder Donnerstag, egal Hauptsache die Dinger kommen.
Wenn ich an der Ostsee ohne DR bin, blutet mein Herz. :c
Aber unabhängig davon, steht ein Treffen überhaupt nichts im Wege.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Woher bekomme ich ein Teakbrett in Raum Hamburg?
Bangkirai oder Bongosi  sind ja kein Problem, aber Teak?
Vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch eine Bezugsquelle in der Nähe Hamburg nennen.
Gruß Stefan
*
*


----------



## Torsk_SH (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hey wo ist mein Bild hin?

War wohl zu geil was :q


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Keine Ahnung, ist auf einmal weg. Wer war das???
War echt geil.
coole Idee.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Zandermartini schrieb:


> Woher bekomme ich ein Teakbrett in Raum Hamburg?
> Bangkirai oder Bongosi  sind ja kein Problem, aber Teak?
> Vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch eine Bezugsquelle in der Nähe Hamburg nennen.
> Gruß Stefan
> ...



Wozu Teak ?

Mach doch erstmal `nen Probebau aus Bohlen
für`n Gerüstbau - hält bei mir seid 4 Jahren.
Musst bloss ordentlich abschleifen und mehrmals 
lackieren (Bootslack), dafür sparst du dir das ewige Abbauen der 
Rutenhalter und DR um das Brett zu ölen.


Uli


----------



## Lachsy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

hier darfste bei unserem boot spionieren

http://img371.*ih.us/img371/7674/p1110761at0.jpg


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, was ich sagen soll.
Also Bauholz ist ja nach meinen Wissen Kiefer bzw. Fichte.
Und das hält wirklich?? Also natürlich mit Lack usw.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Zandermartini schrieb:


> Jetzt weiß ich gar nicht, was ich sagen soll.
> Also Bauholz ist ja nach meinen Wissen Kiefer bzw. Fichte.
> Und das hält wirklich?? Also natürlich mit Lack usw.
> Gruß Stefan



Ja,hält wunderbar .... kannst ja in Grobro mal `nen Blick drauf werfen,dich draufsetzen und drauf rumtanzen  

Uli


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Wieso die Hafenplane im Keller (oder Dachboden) verbannen?

Ich habe schon wiederholt Trailergespanne auf Rasthöfen gesehen, bei denen die Hafenpersenning modifiziert wurde, um z.B. Trollingbars, flachgelegte Geräteträger usw. unterzubringen.

Sattlereien bzw. Betriebe für Lkw- Planen schneiden Aussparungen in den Abmessungen des unterzubringenden Ausrüstungsgegenstandes in die Persenning und galvanisieren eine Art Hutze auf.

Sieht dann von der Silhouette her aus wie ein Jetbag auf dem Dach bzw. 
wie eine Nachrüst- Klimaanlage auf nem Wohnmobil.

Is auf jeden Fall besser, als laufend Mövenkagge vom ganzen Boot abwaschen zu müssen. Vom Polieren mal abgesehen.
Wär doch nen Versuch wert, oder?:m


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Ja,hält wunderbar .... kannst ja in Grobro mal `nen Blick drauf werfen,dich draufsetzen und drauf rumtanzen
> 
> Uli


Darauf komme ich 100% zurück.
Alleine schon wegen dein Haus...#6
Obergeil.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Dorschbremse-Ri schrieb:


> Wieso die Hafenplane im Keller (oder Dachboden) verbannen?
> 
> Ich habe schon wiederholt Trailergespanne auf Rasthöfen gesehen, bei denen die Hafenpersenning modifiziert wurde, um z.B. Trollingbars, flachgelegte Geräteträger usw. unterzubringen.
> 
> ...



Auf diese Idee kam ich wirklich noch gar nicht.
Sollte ich mir auch noch einmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Aber der Vorschlag von Torsk lasst mich nicht mehr los.
Gefällt mir richtig gut.
Zumal ich die Angeln während der Fahrt zum Angelplatz schön hinten transportieren kann.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Dorschbremse (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Also ich packe meine Ruten in einen alten BW- Schlafsack, leg se aufs Deck und fixiere das ganze mit einem Gepäckgummi fürs Fahrrad.
Noch keinen Bruch gehabt.

(Passen locker acht montierte Ruten rein)


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Ja, ich glaube, das wäre nicht so mein Ding.#c
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Lachsy schrieb:


> hier darfste bei unserem boot spionieren
> 
> http://img371.*ih.us/img371/7674/p1110761at0.jpg



So muss das sein, einfach und praktisch.
Nobel nobel


----------



## just4fan (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Lachsy schrieb:


> hier darfste bei unserem boot spionieren
> 
> http://img371.*ih.us/img371/7674/p1110761at0.jpg



Hallöle 
mir scheint die vordere (rechte) rute zu kurz wenn die beiden anderen ruten am downrigger hängen, kommt ihr da beim drill über die beiden anderen?


----------



## Lachsy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



just4fan schrieb:


> Hallöle
> mir scheint die vordere (rechte) rute zu kurz wenn die beiden anderen ruten am downrigger hängen, kommt ihr da beim drill über die beiden anderen?



funktioniert alles bestens. Keinerlei probleme.
dafür haben wir ja ein backbord und steuerbord linemann :vik: 

unser Holz stand von einem LKW 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Lachsy schrieb:


> funktioniert alles bestens. Keinerlei probleme.
> dafür haben wir ja ein backbord und steuerbord linemann :vik:
> 
> * unser Holz stand von einem LKW *
> ...



Ach so?!
Ok, werde morgen mein Anhänger zerfetzen und was herausschneiden:vik:
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Lachsy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

ne sollst nicht zerlegen, das holz ist Wasserresistend , sieht aus wie ne multiplexplatte hat mehere schichten. Benutzen LKW zb auf der Ladefläche.
Haben wir vom kollegen bekommen.


so das holz mal näher
http://img127.*ih.us/img127/6823/p1110761mz1.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## M-Trip (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Teak bekommst Du z.B. bei A+J - aber auch bei jedem anderen Holzhandel. Wo in Hamburg wohnst Du ? N-S-W-O ? Ich sage Dir dann den passenden Holzhändler. 

Multiplex ist nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl. HmHmHm. Bongossi stinkt im nassen Zustand wie ein Affenschiss. Viel Spaß beim Trollen  Bankirai wäre eine gute Wahl, wenn Du die passenden Bearbeitungsmaschinen hast. Wie Bongossi ist Bankirai sehr hart. Jedes Loch musst Du mit speziellen Bohrern bearbeiten. Sonst bekommst Du die Schrauben nicht rein. Die Holzsplitter sind aber absolut ungesund. |kopfkrat Also bloss kein Splitter in die Hand lassen. Müssen sofort wieder rausgeholt werden. Absolutes k.o. Kriterium ist aber, dass die beiden Hölzer Dir Dein Boot kaputt machen können. Die Hölzer verziehen sich im unverleimten Zustand so stark, dass die jeden Gelcoat kleinkriegen können. Also Teak ist schon die richtige Wahl. Oder Mahagoni mit G4 und G8 von Vosschemie behandeln. Sieht auch schön aus.


----------



## Frerk (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Habe kleine Ecken im Heck aus Camabala. Kostet die Hälfte wie Teak,, hält aber schon seit 7 jahren ohne jeden Lackanstrich klaglos.


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hallo Christian.
Bongossi oder  Bankirai würde ich kriegen, aber nur für die Holzdielen für Holzterrassen.
Maschinen und Werkzeuge sind kein Problem.
Mich stören dabei aber die Riffel.
Wohnen tue ich in der Nähe von Buxtehude, das ist südlich von Hamburg.
Mit Gruß Stefan


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Frerk schrieb:


> Habe kleine Ecken im Heck aus Camabala. Kostet die Hälfte wie Teak,, hält aber schon seit 7 jahren ohne jeden Lackanstrich klaglos.



Dieses Holz kenne ich gar nicht#c
Noch nie was davon gehört.....Aber ohne Lack... das finde ich schon richtig gut.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Lachsy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Das Kambala-Holz stammt aus Ghana und wird in nachhaltiger Forstwirtschaft. geerntet


----------



## Spackus (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Ich sag nur gemäß SeaFox - Boats: No wood nor rot!

Und wozu überhaupt diese lästige Trollingbar? Nimmt doch nur Platz weg und stört beim Drillen von größeren Fischen wie Bluefin oder Marlin... Und meine Downrigger und Rutenhalter sind auch genügend vorhanden.#6 #h


----------



## Fishzilla (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Naja, Trollinbar nur in klein.
Schade die Zeichnung von Torsk ist komischer Weise nicht mehr zu sehen.
Das fande ich schon sehr cool. Ist ja auch nur eine Verbreiterung meiner Bordwand.
Von Platz her habe ich keine Probleme, habe hinten locker 4 m² Platz zum Angeln. Fische wie Bluefin oder Marlin? Gibt es die auch in der Ostsee|supergri:vik:
Gruß Stefan


----------



## M-Trip (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Firma Wolff in der Altländerstr. 8, Stade, wäre etwas für Dich. Kambala ist absolut witterungsbeständig. Genau wie Teak wird es nicht imprägniert oder oberflächenbehandelt. Kambala ist für Laien gearde bei Überblattungen oder Schlitz- und Zapfenverbindungen einfacher zu verarbeiten. Teak wirst Du dauerhaft nur mit Epoxy zusammenbringen.


----------



## HD4ever (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Lachsy schrieb:


> ne sollst nicht zerlegen, das holz ist Wasserresistend , sieht aus wie ne multiplexplatte hat mehere schichten. Benutzen LKW zb auf der Ladefläche.
> Haben wir vom kollegen bekommen.



sieht aus wie ne Siebdruckplatte dies z.B. im Bauhaus zum Zuschneiden gibt ...


----------



## Lachsy (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

jörg, ich weis es nicht genau, aufjedenfall ist es gegen wasser geschützt. Wurde extra mit der Reling verankert.


----------



## Spackus (14. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

@Zandermartini: Fische wie Bluefin oder Marlin? Gibt es die auch in der Ostsee|supergri:vik:

Bluefins gab´s schon einmal, aber leider alle ausgerottet von den Commercials. Siehe: http://www.outdoor.se/sportfishnews/articles/bluefin/
Es wurden sogar beachtliche Fänge gemacht!
Jo und Marlin gibt´s da nicht, aber man muss ja auch nicht immer nur in der Ostsee fischen und naja, wenn El Nino so weitermacht, wer weiß was da noch kommt... |uhoh: #h


----------



## Frerk (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



M-Trip schrieb:


> Kambala ist absolut witterungsbeständig. Genau wie Teak wird es nicht imprägniert oder oberflächenbehandelt. Kambala ist für Laien gearde bei Überblattungen oder Schlitz- und Zapfenverbindungen einfacher zu verarbeiten.



Eben. Kambala (mit C oder K? Egal....) ist so was wie Teak für Arme. Aber da Teak schweineteuer ist, ist Kamabala immer noch teuer, nur gut investiert.


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



HD4ever schrieb:


> sieht aus wie ne Siebdruckplatte dies z.B. im Bauhaus zum Zuschneiden gibt ...



Iss auch `ne Siebdruckplatte.
("bessere" Multiplexplatte,welche mit Harzen verklebt wird und dadurch extrem wasserfest und robust ist,eine Seite wabenartige Struktur,andere Seite glatt)

Das Bauhaus in HH-Farmsen hat die nur in der zweitstärksten
Dicke im Zuschnitt, evtl. im Bauhaus Moorfleet nachfragen.



Uli


----------



## M-Trip (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Frerk schrieb:


> Eben. Kambala (mit C oder K? Egal....) ist so was wie Teak für Arme. Aber da Teak schweineteuer ist, ist Kamabala immer noch teuer, nur gut investiert.



Eigentlich mit "C", da das Holz aus einem französischsprächigen Land kommt. Ich habe es bis dato, auch während meiner Lehre, nur mit "K" kennen lernen dürfen. Naja - teuer ist da relativ. Man benötigt ja keinen Kubikmeter, um eine Trollingbar zu bauen. Die Relingkonstruktion ist da teurer als das Holz.


----------



## Tiffy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Moin zusammen,

ich habe das bei unserem Boot so geregelt. Das Brett geht quer rüber und wird mittels Klemmen befestigt die schnell mal abnehmbar sind. Somit ist das Brett auch ruck zuck verschwunden wenn es mal nicht gebaucht werden sollte.

Bei der Raider könnte man mal erst ein Brett mittels Reelingklemen quer rüber machen bis man sich ganz im Klaren darüber ist was nu wo befestigt werden sollte damit das Boot optimal fischbar ist. Da hat ja jeder andere Ansprüche und macht andere Bewegungen deshalb sollte sich meiner Meinung nach auch jeder seine eigene Lösung austüfteln.

Da kann man zu Anfang am besten mit 'nem billigen Brett ein wenig probieren was wo zu sitzen hat.

Was wir nu für ein Holz haben weiß ich nicht so genau. Ich glaube das ist Vogelsitzbaumholz oder Affenklimmbaumholz. Muss ich Snoek mal nach Fragen der ist vom Fach und hat das ausgesucht.


----------



## M-Trip (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Thomas, was habt Ihr für Rutenhalter am Heck ? Sieht wie ein Zwitter zwischen Vector und Pal's aus ?


----------



## Fishzilla (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hallo und guten Abend an euch allen.|wavey:
Musste erst einmal alles in Ruhe durchlesen.
Waren viele neue und innovative Impressionen mit bei. (Rechtschreibprogramm sei dank:q)
M-Trip; vielen dank für dein Tipp. Rufe gleich morgen bei Wolff an.
Bin auch doof, bei denen habe ich im letzten Winter Maschinen gekauft.  Ja Ja, das Alter......
Ich werde mal den Vorschlag von Torsk genau Überprüfen.
Holz wird wohl wirklich Kambala (mit c oder k...egal) werden.
Habe ja am Sonntag hoffentlich Zeit.
Oder ich nehme wirklich Bauholz, dann gehe ich aber vorher in Großenbrode bei Uli tanzen.:vik:
So, werde mal was essen.
Bis vielleicht nachher, mit Grüßen Stefan


----------



## Tiffy (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hi Christian,

das sind RAM-TUBES. Nicht wirklich was für die Winterangelei. Nur wenn man entsprechend was in den Armen hat um die Schrauben fest genug zu ziehen. Der Gummiball auf denen die Tubes geklemmt werden ist bei Temperaturen um die 0 Grad zu fest um wirklichen Halt für die Tubes zu bieten. Im Sommer aber dafür um so besser. Man kann sie halt in alle Richtungen stufenlos verstellen. Da wir das Boot nur im Sommer zum Schleppen nehmen und im Winter mehr beim Vertikalangeln in NL damit zu finden sind ist das schon in Ordnung so. Auf ein Trollingboot würde ich die aber nicht mehr schrauben. Da gibt es besseres.


----------



## M-Trip (15. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Danke. Jetzt sehe ich es auch - RAM's. Ich habe für mein GPS eine RAM Halterung. JaJa, die liebe Klemmung. Habe ein bisschen mit Schleifpapier die Kugeln abgeschliffen. Das hat es dann gebracht. Aber bei Rutenhaltern wirken ja größere Hebelkräft.


----------



## HD4ever (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

na, dann erzähl mal ( und zeig) was du dann an deinem Raider-Boot so schönes rangebastelt hast !!! #h
hoffe du schaffst es noch bevor die Schleppsaison zuende geht !


----------



## Fishzilla (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



HD4ever schrieb:


> na, dann erzähl mal ( und zeig) was du dann an deinem Raider-Boot so schönes rangebastelt hast !!! #h
> hoffe du schaffst es noch bevor die Schleppsaison zuende geht !




Hallo Jörg,
habe gestern mit tiefer Trauer und Bestürztheit telefonisch von Lieferschwierigkeiten seitens Scotty vernommen.#d
Komme ohne diesen blöden Mistdinger nicht weiter, da ich mein  weiteres Vorgehen von den Downrigger abhängig mache.
Aber morgen bin ich wieder beim Boot.
Kann mich ja schon mal reinsetzten und so tun, als ob ich angel. 
Hätte nicht gedacht, das man sich bei polieren so lange aufhalten kann.:q
Werde schon immer von Nachbarn gefragt, ob ich mein Kaffee nicht lieber im Haus trinken will und was ich immer am Boot mache.
Peinlich....
wohl dem, der jetzt schleppen kann.
Wenn es weitergeht, melde ich mich.
Im diesen Sinne 
Gruß Stefan|wavey:


----------



## kokosflo (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Also die Scottys haben hier doch genug Angler, darfst doch bestimmt mal maßnehmen und kannst dann loslegen.
Hast du schonmal überlegt eine Bar aus POM, bzw. Dlrin oder wie auch immer man diesen weißen Kunststoff nennen möchte, anzufertigen?
Ich bin auch gerade dabei mein neues Boot auszustatten. Ich habe mich für POM entschieden.
Bilder von so einer Bar kannst du dir z.B. bei der Tina K. auf der Seite: www.florianbrendel.de 
in der Galerie angucken. Oder hoffentlich auch bald bei mir.

Gruß Flo


----------



## M-Trip (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Was wird es denn für ein Boot ? Schon ausgeliefert ?


----------



## Tina K. (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

@M-Trip:
Wenn du mit deiner Frage Kokosflo meinst, dann kann ich die Frage an dieser Stelle beantworten. Es handelt sich um das gleiche Boot wie unsere Tina K.!
Es ist das gleiche Modell, welches Flo in einem excellenten Zustand gebraucht kaufen konnte. Ausgeliefert ist es somit schon. Bilder gibts demnächst zu sehen.
Gruß Florian
Team Tina K.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

da habt ihr ja wieder nen akzektablen trip gehabt am 25. ! :m
brauch auch nen größeren fahrbaren Untersatz ... war mir am Sa zu ungemütlich beginnend der Strander Bucht wegen ganz schöner Dünung |uhoh:


----------



## Tina K. (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hey Jörg! Dankeschön, ja es war zwar vom Wetter her nicht so toll, aber gefangen haben wir gut. Zu den 2 Forellen, die wir mitgenommen haben, haben wir noch 4 braune wieder zurück gesetzt.
Man braucht alleridngs nicht unbedingt ein großes Boot, das hast du ja auch schon erfahren.
Ich bin zum Beispiel am 20.02 mit diesem Boot unterwegs gewesen. 
http://www.mystraly-boote.de/seite1.htm
Man ist halt ein wenig mehr Wetterabhängig, aber es gibt hier bei uns auf der Ostsee eigentlich immer ein Plätchen, wo man sich verkriechen kann.
Gruß Florian
Team Tina K.


----------



## M-Trip (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



HD4ever schrieb:


> da habt ihr ja wieder nen akzektablen trip gehabt am 25. ! :m
> brauch auch nen größeren fahrbaren Untersatz ... war mir am Sa zu ungemütlich beginnend der Strander Bucht wegen ganz schöner Dünung |uhoh:



Südliche E-Bucht wäre auch gut gewesen.


----------



## HD4ever (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

ja im nachhinein is man immer schlauer 
ja is schon klar.... wollte eigendlich nach Hohenfelde - aber da wars dann wider erwarten doch nich so doll zum slippen ...
nächstes mal gehts wieder los ! :m


----------



## Fishzilla (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



kokosflo schrieb:


> Also die Scottys haben hier doch genug Angler, darfst doch bestimmt mal maßnehmen und kannst dann loslegen.
> Hast du schonmal überlegt eine Bar aus POM, bzw. Dlrin oder wie auch immer man diesen weißen Kunststoff nennen möchte, anzufertigen?
> Ich bin auch gerade dabei mein neues Boot auszustatten. Ich habe mich für POM entschieden.
> Bilder von so einer Bar kannst du dir z.B. bei der Tina K. auf der Seite: www.florianbrendel.de
> ...



Hallo Flo
Ja mit Pom kam mir auch schon so in Gedanken.
Hält bestimmt mein Putzwahn besser stand wie Holz.
Vor allen Dingen keine Pflege wie Ölen usw.
Letztendlich werde ich mich aber erst dann entscheiden, wenn die die DR in meinen Armen halte.
Immer wenn ich beim Boot bin, fällt mir wieder eine neue Idee ein, so das selbst mein Kollege ein wenig unentspannt reagiert.#d
Deswegen, erst DR dann den Kollegen weiter penetrieren.:q
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Ekart (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Kommt drauf an, wem Du Deinen Kahn vererben möchtest.
Die Wikingers haben es mit Kiefer und Fichte nach Amerika und noch weiter geschafft. Sollte Dein Urenkel noch Spaß an der Ausrüstung haben wollen, ist Teak natürlich erste Wahl. Bloß, wie lange hält Plastik auf See???? Bestimmt nicht solang, wie gut gepflegtes Tropenholz.


----------



## Fishzilla (27. Februar 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hallo Eki,
Dieses Pom ist schon recht zäh.
Hält glaube ich genauso wie GFK oder oder gar länger.
Von Aussehen favorisiere ich schon Teak.
Habe nur kein Bock auf ölen und streichen.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## fischer696 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

sieht doch gut aus dein Boot, macht bestimmt viel Arbeit son groß Boot, viel Spass bein herrichten


----------



## sundoldi (3. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

@Frerk
in einem Beitrag von 2004 habe ich entnommen, dass Du eine Rocad fährst. Ich hätte mir beinahe eine GradyWhite 208 gekauft, aber Dein Beitrag hat mich das ganze überdenken lassen. Wie sind denn die Einfuhrbestimmungen aus Schweden, Zoll Steuer usw. Du hast doch da Erfahrungen. Die Zollseite im Internet ist grausam. Schweden gehört zur EU, da müsste es doch alles frei sein, oder ???
Ich bin neu im Forum, aber aktiver Angler und habe
eine Drago 550 und bisher sehr zufrieden damit, weil u.a. hinten keine Kästen im Wege sind. Bei der Ostseewelle ist der Joghurtbecher allerdings schnell am Ende. Und an der rocad kann man 2 Motoren anbauen, das wäre für mich Angshase genau das richtige. Und 7m laufen doch besser über die Welle.
Ich angele am Sund, wie mein Name schon sagt.

Grüsse an alle
sundoldi


----------



## M-Trip (3. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Schweden ist seit 1995 Mitglied in der EU. Es wird also kein Zoll fällig. Die Mehrwertsteuer (moms oder auch mervärdeskatt) auf Boote beträgt 25%. Du hast die möglich die Differenz zwischen unserer und der schwedischen Mwst zurück zu bekommen. Allerdings erst nach Kauf und Ausfuhr. Hierzu benötigst Du eine Bescheinigung, dass Du die Ware wirklich ausgeführt hast. Die bekommst Du bei Grenzübertritt (nicht die Deutsche Einreise, sondern vielmehr die Schwedische Ausreise !!!) Hier der Link für den förmlichen Antrag beim Schwedischen Staat. http://www.skatteverket.se/blanketterbroschyrer/blankett/info/5801.4.39f16f103821c58f680007004.html
Funktioniert schnell und einwandfrei.


----------



## Frerk (4. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



sundoldi schrieb:


> @Frerk
> in einem Beitrag von 2004 habe ich entnommen, dass Du eine Rocad fährst.



Hallo Rocad-Anfragen bitte gleich per Mail an mich: Frerk_Petersen@MagicVillage.de , da es meist nicht zum Thread passt.

Hat Sundoldi mittlerweile auch gemacht. Alles im Lot.


----------



## Fishing-Toby (14. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hallo Stefan,
wo hast Du das Boot gekauft? Schick mir mal ne PN bitte. 
Gruß Toby


----------



## Fishzilla (23. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hallo und guten Abend an alle,
wollte nur einen Zwischenbericht schreiben.
Morgen geht es in aller Frühe zum Boot, zum basteln.
Habe mich doch kurzfristig für eine "Minitrollbar" entschieden.
War mit den Downriggern gestern beim Boot, und hatte sie zum Test an der Reling mal angehalten.
So weit so gut.
Dann habe ich den Downriggerarm ausgezogen und nur 3 kg angebamselt. Konnte ich kaum halten, was für eine Hebelkraft.
Da habe ich es doch schon ein wenig mit der Angst bekommen.
Deswegen werden Teakbretter in den Ecken angepasst und ordentlich verschraubt.
Rutenhalter sind auch in Bau, sehen laut Fotos richtig geil aus.
Bis dann Stefan


----------



## Fishzilla (24. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

So, bin gerade von Basteln nach Hause gekommen.
Habe meine Mini-Trollbar fertiggestellt.:vik:
Ist zwar nicht so filigran, aber für mich überhaupt schon ein Wunderwerk der Holzverarbeitung.
Bin nicht so sehr für Holz.#d
Aber hält wie Bombe.....
Muss nur noch die VA Winkel ein bisschen unsichtbarer machen.
Aber das ist kein Problem.


----------



## Tiffy (24. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Sieht gut aus #6


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Ist doch super, klein, nimmt wenig Raum ein. Die riesen Querbänke
kosten nur unnötig Platz.
Nur mal ne andere Frage: Warum machst du das nicht gleich kpl. in Niro. Einfach nur der Pflege und Haltbarbkeit wegen.


----------



## Fishzilla (25. März 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hallo Tiffy und Dolfin.
Zu deiner Frage Dolfin.
Überlegt habe ich es auch schon, es mit VA aufzubauen.
Mit den Teak-Holz ist es erst einmal ein Probelauf für den kommenden Kurzurlaub.
Wenn alles so hinhaut wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe und ich dann noch Lust und Zeit für eine Änderung habe, baue ich es ewt. um.
Dann habe ich auch eine Schablone für den Schmied.
Musste leider die letzten Tage vor den Urlaub alles ein wenig schneller aufbauen, da blieb auch keine Zeit mehr, um zu einen Schmied zu fahren.
Bin schon ein "wenig" Trollgeil, da ich die Tage bis zum Urlaubsanfang und der anstehenden  Jungfernfahrt mit dem Boot vor den Augen habe.
Leider aber auch noch viel Arbeit im Beruf, die erledigt werden muss.


----------



## ostseeangler27 (2. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

nun ist es bei mir wieder soweit...;-)
bin noch am aufbauen von meinem gerödel.....
aber hier mal ein paar Bilder |supergri

5,9m x2,6m ;-))


----------



## Torsk1 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Jetzt wo es einen Namen hat klappt es bestimmt besser mit dem Fische fangen.

Schaut gut aus Björn:m


----------



## Fishzilla (3. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hallo Björn,
Gratuliere zu deinen Boot.
Recht wuchtiges Teil....ist das echt 2,6m breit?
Wahnsinn! So eins habe ich noch nie gesehen.
Wenn es dann fertig ist, hau mal ein paar Fotos rein.
Es interessiert mich, wie es von innen aussieht.


----------



## HD4ever (3. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

hi Stefan ....
sehen gut aus deine manuellen scotty Pro packs !!! #6


----------



## felix181 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Nachdem mein Boot nun auch endlich ganz fertig ist, stell ich auch ein paar Bilder rein...
Ich finde übrigens, dass man sich hier im Forum die absolut besten Ideen bzw. Tipps für kleinere Bootsverbesserungen holen kann - Danke dafür an alle!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> Gratuliere zu deinen Boot.
> Recht wuchtiges Teil....ist das echt 2,6m breit?
> Wahnsinn! So eins habe ich noch nie gesehen.
> ...


 

so schaut es aus ;-)))))


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

@ felix 
schönes boot!!!
was ist das für eine platte auf dem 2. bild? für eine ankerwinde?


----------



## felix181 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> @ felix
> schönes boot!!!
> was ist das für eine platte auf dem 2. bild? für eine ankerwinde?



Nein, für eine Ankerwinde ist es doch etwas zu klein...

Das ist die Befestigungsplatte für den E-Motor!


----------



## ostseeangler27 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

aja...okay.....kamit kann ich mich ja auch nicht auskennen ;-))) als ostseeangler...


----------



## felix181 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> aja...okay.....kamit kann ich mich ja auch nicht auskennen ;-))) als ostseeangler...


Sag das nicht - ich verwende den Motor zwar hauptsächlich zum Welsfischen im Po, aber auch am Meer ist der E-Motor zum Driftfischen einsetzbar...


----------



## angel-daddy (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hi,

@Ostsee7 + felix181: Tolle Boote habt ihr da, bin richtig neidisch!!!

Nächstes Jahr habe ich vielleicht auch eins...das liebe Geld!
Könntet ihr mir mal eine PN zukommen lassen was solche Boote kosten?

Gruß Martin


----------



## ollidaiwa (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hi,
ich möchte Euch mal mein Boot vorstellen: gestatten Titanic !
Damit hab ich und meine Crew schon fast die gesamte Osterbek befischt!
Mehr darf ich aber nicht verraten.
Gruß Olli 
|bla:


----------



## felix181 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



angel-daddy schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> @Ostsee7 + felix181: Tolle Boote habt ihr da, bin richtig neidisch!!!
> 
> ...



Ich kann´s Dir auch so schreiben: Das ist ein Terhi Nordic 6020c und ein Mercury 30 EFI - das Boot kostet neu etwa 6000.- und der Motor 5000.-. Und dann kommen halt alle angelbedingten Zusatzfeatures dazu (Fishfinder, E-Motor, Rutenhalter, usw.) und ein bisschen Arbeit um alles halbwegs praktisch zu haben...


----------



## peterws (15. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Hallo,

bei dem Titel "Zeigt her eure Boote (Werkspionage)" hätte ich mir ein paar mehr Bilder erwartet! Gesamtansichten von Booten sind zwar schön, aber Detailbilder zeigen doch viel besser, welche genialen Ideen Ihr in Euren Booten verbaut habt und um diese Ideen zu teilen geht es doch hier, oder? (Werkspionage)

Ein paar Bilder von meinem Kanu/Kanadier (klein, aber immerhin auch ein Boot) folgen. Das Teil liegt im Moment nur leider in einer Garage 80km von hier entfernt).

Gruß aus Aachen,
Peter


----------



## Freelander (21. August 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> so schaut es aus ;-)))))


 

Geiles Teil!
Hoffentlich bekommst Du da keine Probleme wegen Überbreite.:q

Gruß
Freelander


----------



## HD4ever (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

bald einsatzbereit mein Orkney_Küstenrutscher_2 ...
dank an den netten boardie nach FL für den schönen Edelstahlrutenhalter oben drauf ! :m


----------



## Torsk1 (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Schaut gut aus Jörg, dann hau mal rein das du aufs Wasser kommst:vik:

Ich hoffe du hast das mit dem Gummi hinbekommen und die Halter richtig angezogen


----------



## Fishzilla (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Schönes Teil, dann wünsche ich dir noch viel Spaß und dicke Fische.
Zeige doch auch mal Bilder von Innenraum.


----------



## HD4ever (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

innen ist noch net viel spektakuläres zu sehen .... #d
alle Schönheitsarbeiten und sonstige Verbesserung kommen erst nachdem das Teil komplett schleppangeltauglich ist ...
als nächstes soll Hilfsspiegel ran und dann nochn lütter 4-tackt Motor ...
klein aber mein |bla:


----------



## Eckaat (22. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Kein Problem, ist aber kein reines Angelboot, sondern ne Familienkutsche. Hering wird damit aber auf keinen Fall geangelt!

Gruß Ecki


----------



## belle-hro (23. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Moin Paddelbrüder #h

Hab glaub ich vor ein paar Jahren in einem anderen Trööt meine Badewanne schon vorgestellt|kopfkrat Da war die Blue Marlin noch in Ordnung:c

Musste dat komplette Unterwasserschiff neu machen und innen das Deck rausreissen: total vergammelt :c

Nach 1,5 Jahren ohne Wasser bin ich zwar fertich, nur der Motor will noch nich.

Auf ein kleines Detail will ich aber aufmerksam machen: Wurd ja öfters hier schon geschrieben, wo die Downrigger oder Rutenhalter hin. Guckt ma auf die roten Kreise....


----------



## uer (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



> Moin an alle hier erst einmal!!!!
> Hier ein paar Bilder von meiner neuanschaffung von letzter woche
> Bringt richtig spass das Boot


 
ich seh leider nichts ----------- :c


----------



## uer (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

wat is dat, |kopfkrat

nu is dat posting janz wech ;+


----------



## lille pojken (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Moin an alle hier 
Bin nun seit letzter woche auch Besitzer eines eigenem Boote´s |supergri
Und das macht auch noch richtig Spass vor Simrisham!!!!
Hier mal ein paar Bilder Zwar ein paar tage älter aber top in schuss und MEINS #6


----------



## HD4ever (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

sieht gut aus das Teil !!! #6
was ist das denn genau für eins ?


----------



## ostseeangler27 (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

schönes Boot! allzeit gute Fahrt und eine Hand breit Wasser unter dem Kiel ;-))))


----------



## goeddoek (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



ostseeangler27 schrieb:


> schönes Boot! allzeit gute Fahrt und eine Hand breit Wasser unter dem Kiel ;-))))



Dito :vik:

Das ist ja wirklich mal 'n schmuckes Ding #6 Hast Du nicht noch ein paar Infos und Bilder für uns ?


----------



## lille pojken (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Das lässt sich machen 
Zum Boot es Handelt sich um ein Schweriener-Werft-Bau
Baujahr1988 vom typ Festival
Länge:5,40 Breite2,23 Tiefgang0,30
Die Motoren sind 1" ein 50Ps Evinrude und ein Notmotor der Marke Mercury mit 4Ps beide Motoren sind Baujahr 2000!!!!
Ausgestatteist das Boot mit einem GlobalMap1600 von Lowrance sowie mit zwei Fischfindern des gleichem Herstellers.
Desweiteren sind zwei cannon uni-troll mit doppelrutten halterung auf drehteller verbaut die auf sehr platzsparenden nirosta fuesen stehen,ein Trolling-buegel mit der möglichkeit 10 Rutten unter zu bringen.
Ein Planerbord-mast mit der dazu gehörenden Planerboards
Seefunkanlage mit Antenne ist auch noch als nicht unwichtig einzustufen
und das ganze Paket Liegt auf einem Gebremsten Harbeck mit 1000Kg nutzlast!!!!

So das ist das was ich jetzt so aus dem Kopf hier auf die schnelle zusammen bekomme|supergri
Schöne Gruesse aus Schweden

MvH Lars


----------



## HD4ever (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

dann mal Grüße auch zurück nach Schweden ! 
die nächsten Bilder dann mit schönen Trollingfängen bitte !!! :m


----------



## lille pojken (24. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Kleiner nachtrag noch es ist als Autopilot der Sportpilot der Marke Raytheon an einer Seilzug-anlage Verbaut 
Was aber im nächsten Jahr durch eine Hydraulig anlage mit dem entsprechenden Autopiloten geändert wird(erst mal wieder ein paar Kronen Sparen)


----------



## belle-hro (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*



lille pojken schrieb:


> Kleiner nachtrag noch es ist als Autopilot der Sportpilot der Marke Raytheon an einer Seilzug-anlage Verbaut
> Was aber im nächsten Jahr durch eine Hydraulig anlage mit dem entsprechenden Autopiloten geändert wird(erst mal wieder ein paar Kronen Sparen)



Hi Lars.

den Sportpilot hab ich auch. Biste nicht mit zufrieden oder warum willste das ändern?

Achja, mein Mercruiser hat heute endlich wieder "brummroarrrr" gemacht:vik: nu noch meinen "Angst und Schlepp AB" liebkosen und tätscheln (irgendetwas stimmt mit der Zündspule nich|kopfkrat )und dann den Mefos ab 15.12. wieder auf die Schuppen rücken.

Gruß
Belle
*derdasGeräuschbeimanlassenimmernochg++lfindet*


----------



## lille pojken (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Moin Belle
Ja nee unzufrieden kann man nicht richtig sagen ist halt alles recht schwergänig mit seilzug und im Winter schon von anderen oft gehört das wenn das fett zu kalt wird einfach nichts mehr geht!!!!:c
des wegen der austausch wenn die kasse wieder gefuellt ist
ein kollege hatte das gleich problem auf Bohrnholm im winter und hat durch das ziehen und zehren nur noch mehr schaden angerichtet und die lenkung doch nicht frei bekommen#q


----------



## belle-hro (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Das fällt mir ja jetzt erst auf.. "Alter Schwede", am Heck steht ja ROSTOCK.

Jetzt sach nich Du hast das von einem gekauft, der aus Rostock is? Dann vielleicht sogar von einem Fleischer?

Gruß
Belle


----------



## goeddoek (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Uiiii, lille pojken, feines Ding :vik:

Irgendwann, wenn ich mal groß bin ........ :q


----------



## Dxlfxn (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Belle,
meinst den mit dem Kartoffelsalat? Glückwunsch für Hansa - mal so nebenbei!


----------



## lille pojken (25. September 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Jup genau den meint belle


----------



## Easy_1978 (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

Das ist meine Jolle |supergri






5 PS Motor reicht dafür vollkommen...


----------



## Udo Mundt (7. November 2007)

*AW: Zeigt her eure Boote (Werksspionage)*

@ Easy_1978

Für den Boddenbereich allemal ausreichend #6
Oder fährst Du damit auch offshore;+


----------

